# adult furry dating sim "Kemono Academy"



## vola_vin_arus (Sep 2, 2016)

*Hello all! I'm Vola and I'm here to share with you all today my upcoming game project called Kemono Academy, Which is a furry dating sim being made within the ren'py engine. The game features visual novel like dialog for events as you build your relationship levels with the girls.*

The game has you playing as a skunk boy named Brandon who by mistake is transferred to Kemono Academy an all girls school, where he has decided that this might be one of his best chances at getting laid. You'll have 100 days before the contract for the school is done which will allow the school to kick him out by then, till that happens your stuck living within the dorms at the academy. During these days you'll have a limited form of energy that will drain while you preform tasks, such as talking/traveling/giving items/etc. Once you've ran out of energy you'll need to head back to your dorm room to sleep which will end the day and start a new.

The game features 12 date-able furry anthropomorphic girls all with their own personalities and unique species to each girl. Each day through out the 100 days you're given you'll be able to choose from over 14+ different areas to travel around the school, every day is different and therefore each day the girls will be found in different areas of the school. So you'll find girl X in the classroom on day 1 and then day 2 she'll be found within the gym, allowing for a slight element of puzzle solving in order to continue building relationship levels with the select girls you want to be with. There will be 8 main events for each girl all unique as you build relationship level with said girl, there will be fetishes and kinks that show up in the game as optional choices at certain relationship levels to choose from instead of the main event but if you prefer a more vanilla style story you'll be able to skip those fetish choices. This allows for those who are interested in just the main non fetish related content to continue in their own way, while those who might enjoy certain fetishes to continue in what they enjoy allowing both parties to fully enjoy the content offered within Kemono Academy!

 More information about the project can be found on my patreon page. *(No demo is out right now and is targeted for a end of October public release for the first demo, each demo afterwards will be patreon exclusive for a month before it becomes open to the public too. Please understand that this is more of a advertisement for interest and to keep tabs on the project while i work on the demo within my spare time, I am not looking for support in funding till I have a demo for all to try but if anyone does want to support the project in the mean time, it isn't required or needed but I'm thankful for the early support.) *
vola vin arus is creating Adult Furry Game Kemono Academy | Patreon


----------



## swooz (Sep 2, 2016)

Looks cool.


----------



## vola_vin_arus (Sep 2, 2016)

swooz said:


> Looks cool.


Thanks! There's not much there right now hence it's in the early stages but trying to let anyone interested in these sort of games know another one is being worked on.


----------



## redhusky (Sep 5, 2016)

Nice, good luck!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 6, 2016)

Adult RPG.

High school.

Fetish.

Hmmmm... Sounds kinda risky.
Also, do you have links to more art and assets? The best way to get backers is to show what they can expect from the finished product. So far all i see is a few samey looking characters and hand-written descriptions. Honestly, it doesn't look very well thought out or designed so far. i'm sure you have lots of ideas and things you want to do with these characters but you're going to need to show more quality assets if you plan to entice patrons.
Adult furry RPGs are a dime a dozen and lots of them never get finished or deliver what they promise. Potential patrons are going to be skeptical until you can show a little more. i don't mean THOSE kinds of assets either. What kind of game is it going to be? What game mechanics are you planning on? is this an actual game or a visual novel?


----------



## vola_vin_arus (Sep 7, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Adult RPG.
> 
> High school.
> 
> ...



The idea of it being called high school is loosely based from anime backgrounds and feeling it's story contains, the characters are advertised in the game as being 18+ and the fetish part comes in a unique way through side quests which can be seen as optional for those who wish not to preform certain fetishes or skip any of them all together. I understand those that would be concerned due to much of it's just ideas and concept as of right now, I'm starting to find that it's best to hold off on having a patreon to advertise till you have a demo and more to show off in order to show that the project is more then just concept/ideas/etc. Which is my bad on my part so depending on a few factors I may see if I can refund those who have pledged so far (if their payments come through). Then try to get more to show off before advertising a patreon again.


----------

